# please advise - late period after EP and methotrexate



## Annie77

Had methotrexate injections 5th and 11th Sept '11 (1st one didn't work well enough). 

I ovulated around 9th October and got my first normal AF 24th October.

I then ovulated on 7th Nov although the ov discomfort lasted 2 days (was my ectopic side) and I had a bit of brown spotting at this point.

Thought I was due period yesterday but nothing despite having period like cramps Mon night and all yesterday. Took advantage of lateness and got romantic with hubby last night and was certain this morning my cramps were stronger and af had come - but nothing!

Did other people experience longer cycles or missed periods after ectopic pregnancy with/without methotrexate? I haven't even had the pale spotting I sometimes get just before period.

I really hoped my period was back to 28/29 day cycle and planning for christmas announcement but hey - best laid plans! :dohh:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I can't help with that question as I'm still waiting for my period to start after the shot but I do have a question for you if you don't mind. 
Before the ectopic were you able to feel when you ovulated? I have read that many people after can feel it especially on the side that the ectopic happened.
Also, did you temp to determine you ovulated or how did you know? 
I was getting a little obsessive about the whole process prior (temping, cm and cp checking, opk's, etc) and want to take a more relaxed approach this time around but still want to know if my cycles are the same or not.


----------



## Dee1989

Hi Annie, I had the shot on July 30th. My cycles were always different before the ectopic but now they come every 30 days. I don't feel when im ovulating and also I do not know where my ectopic was so I started temps last cycle but very confusing. My first AF came 28 days after the shot, then they have all been 30 days after that. One thing I have noticed is that i get symptoms up 1-2 weeks before AF now and some of them are like pregnancy symptoms, my cramping also seems to be worse on the first day too. 


Annie77 said:


> Had methotrexate injections 5th and 11th Sept '11 (1st one didn't work well enough).
> 
> I ovulated around 9th October and got my first normal AF 24th October.
> 
> I then ovulated on 7th Nov although the ov discomfort lasted 2 days (was my ectopic side) and I had a bit of brown spotting at this point.
> 
> Thought I was due period yesterday but nothing despite having period like cramps Mon night and all yesterday. Took advantage of lateness and got romantic with hubby last night and was certain this morning my cramps were stronger and af had come - but nothing!
> 
> Did other people experience longer cycles or missed periods after ectopic pregnancy with/without methotrexate? I haven't even had the pale spotting I sometimes get just before period.
> 
> I really hoped my period was back to 28/29 day cycle and planning for christmas announcement but hey - best laid plans! :dohh:


----------



## Annie77

Thanks for answering - about an hour after posting last night I went for a shower and what do you know - AF arrived!

In response to your questions - I have experienced ovulation pain since around 15 yrs old. It tooks years of (mainly female)doctors treating me for stress, IBS, hypochondria etc before a young, male doctor advised me to keep a diary to check for a pattern and also add what i ate, when my period was etc - turned out it was mittelschmertz and easily treated with buscopan, relaxation techniques and then the pill stopped it altogether.
Therefore I have always been able to tell when I am ovulating and although pain is always on right side, I apparently got pregnant from left side the 3rd time after having pain on right.

My ectopic was on right side but due to finding out this pain doesn't indicate what side ovulation is taking place, it isn't reliable in trying to conceive from left side next time :-(

Looks like my cycle this month is 29 days which is fine as next month ovulation should be around hubby's birthday :happydance:


----------



## Annie77

ReadynWaiting said:


> I can't help with that question as I'm still waiting for my period to start after the shot but I do have a question for you if you don't mind.
> Before the ectopic were you able to feel when you ovulated? I have read that many people after can feel it especially on the side that the ectopic happened.
> Also, did you temp to determine you ovulated or how did you know?
> I was getting a little obsessive about the whole process prior (temping, cm and cp checking, opk's, etc) and want to take a more relaxed approach this time around but still want to know if my cycles are the same or not.

Also I should add that I have never taken temperatures, checked cm, opk's or anything like that. I have just went with my ovulation pains and enjoying the sex when it happens. Whilst I appreciate that many ladies on here don't fall as easily as me (ep was my 4th pregnancy all which I fell either first time trying or by missing 2 or more pills) but I don't know if I could be bothered with all the stress. Saying that, I really do see how TTC for many months could drive people to trying everything.


----------

